# Staging area on ascent rope when returning to surface?



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Not being a diver I had an idea, and wonder if this is actually done; or has been?

I'm aware divers need a certain amount of time at certain depths depending how deep he or she dives, to adjust before returning to the surface. With that said what i'm wondering is; have divers ever set up staging areas with spare air tanks underwater along the ascent rope?

Whether to be used in case a diver had an issue with their air tank, ran out of air, or any other issues preventing them from remaining underwater the amount of time needed to decompress?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Tech divers carry redundants of everything. We carry deco bottles of different gas mixes. We plan a decompression dive to an exact profile. Obviously things happen, so we plan atleast 2 profiles. One is ideal. The other is an "oh crap" plan. 
Some dives you may even have tender (support) divers to relieve you of your travel or bail out bottles.
I have an al80 with reg and pressure gauge rigged to attach to my bc (slung under my arm). If it is a challenge of a dive, I will drop the al80 in a conspicuous spot on the wreck. If a diver has an issue, the al80 serves as a bailout and only needs to be carried on descent and ascent.


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

I have dropped a tank on a line over the side an have it hanging at 20 feet in case someone is close to running out. This gives them the time for a full safety stop if their air is questonable.

I strap a weight belt to the tank to help keep it down.

Blaine


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not a fan of staging bottles throught the dive. I prefer to carry everything with me during the dive.. I just like having the bottles with me where they are where I will need them... On a deep long dive I will coordinate safety divers to shuttle my empties away.. Thanks and good luck..


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

It is common to hang regulators connected to a pure oxygen tank on the boat during short recreational tech dives. This way divers can breathe 100 O2 during their last deco stop. Some larger boats will hang horizontal bars that divers can hang onto during their last deco stops.

On ultra-deep recreational dives, it is common to stage tanks and safety divers along the accent line.

Comercial divers often use diving bells for decompression.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

We always hang a 13cf tank w/2 second stages, at 20', off the port stern cleat. In the past 12 years we've only had two people use it for their safety stop. If you ask me, it's smart to drop a hang tank, especially if you're doing multiple deep dives.


----------

